
What happens when you divide by zero on a mechanical calculator - mpweiher
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFJUYFlSYsM
======
stevesimmons
My mother, a statistician, used a motorised mechanical calculator at the UK's
Royal Aircraft Establishment around 1965.

She used to say if you accidentally divided by zero, it jammed itself and you
had to call a repairman...

------
HocusLocus
I once did something like this once on a mechanical Olivetti... only it was a
million times a million.

Not even unplugging it would reset the mechanism. We had to open it and find
and pull a master release bar, forcing it to end calculation and print a
partial answer.

------
takeda
Perpetum Mobile ;)

------
ohiovr
Captian Kirk would be proud.

